# Shostakovich weekend



## sbmonty (Jan 11, 2014)

I spent the weekend visiting family, reading "The Noise of Time" and listening to Shostakovich string quartets, the piano quintet and the amazing Piano trio no. 2. It was a great weekend. I think I'll read "Testimony" next.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Nice!

For me a fulfilling Shostakovich weekend would be doing some comparative listening to the 5 performances I have of Shostakovich's Fourth Symphony.


----------



## sbmonty (Jan 11, 2014)

I have Petrenko/RLPO and Haitink/LPO for No. 4. Your favourite Shostakovich symphony I presume?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

sbmonty said:


> I have Petrenko/RLPO and Haitink/LPO for No. 4. Your favourite Shostakovich symphony I presume?


Yes, it is! My favorite is conducted by Daniel Raiskin.

You listed two that I don't have.

Adding those would turn a fulfilling Shostakovich weekend into a SPECTACULAR Shostakovich weekend!!


----------



## sbmonty (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks. I'll see if I can listen to Raiskin. Naxos has released Petrenko's cycle of the symphonies this past year. It's very nice.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2016)

sbmonty said:


> I spent the weekend visiting family, reading "The Noise of Time" and listening to Shostakovich string quartets, the piano quintet and the amazing Piano trio no. 2. It was a great weekend. I think I'll read "Testimony" next.


How do you like the quintet? I was my introduction to Shostakovich and I loved it from the first listen.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

sbmonty said:


> Thanks. I'll see if I can listen to Raiskin. Naxos has released Petrenko's cycle of the symphonies this past year. It's very nice.


So I've heard.


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

sbmonty said:


> I think I'll read "Testimony" next.


don't do it. not worth reading.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I can think of better ways to spend the weekend


----------



## PoorSadDrunk (Nov 6, 2016)

Don't forget The Nose!


----------



## sbmonty (Jan 11, 2014)

I really liked it. But the Piano Trio No. 2 was even more engaging.


Jerome said:


> How do you like the quintet? I was my introduction to Shostakovich and I loved it from the first listen.


----------



## sbmonty (Jan 11, 2014)

I read "The Nose" a few months ago. Quite a story. Much more entertaining than I thought it could be. Haven't heard the opera yet.



PoorSadDrunk said:


> Don't forget The Nose!


----------



## sbmonty (Jan 11, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Yes, it is! My favorite is conducted by Daniel Raiskin.











Is this the recording to which you refer?


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Zhdanov said:


> don't do it. not worth reading.


It's worth reading - as long as one doesn't assume that anything in it was said by Shostakovich. As a memoir it is fraudulent.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

Zhdanov said:


> don't do it. not worth reading.


I disagree. Any reader should be aware of the controversy that surrounds the book before they begin reading it. But I still think it's worth reading. DSCH's son Maksim has said that it is "in essence" true. Others, such as Rostropovich, have also said as much.

But regardless of whether Volkov's _Testimony_ is true or not, I don't think we should look at Shostakovich's music as some sort of "coded protest." Those sorts of ideas MAY been Shostakovich's intention -- to a greater or lesser degree, at different times, with different compositions. But Shostakovich's music is so many-sided and interesting that it transcends any interpretation that tries to reduce it to political statements. At times, it is that. But it is also MUCH more than that.

Also, I must say that it feels strange responding to someone who has chosen *Zhdanov* as their forum name. It's very odd choice, given the fact that Zhdanov was responsible for _persecuting_ composers -- including Shostakovich -- in the name of "anti-formalism."


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

JACE said:


> I disagree. Any reader should be aware of the controversy that surrounds the book before they begin reading it. But I still think it's worth reading. DSCH's son Maksim has said that it is "in essence" true. Others, such as Rostropovich, have also said as much.
> 
> But regardless of whether Volkov's _Testimony_ is true or not, I don't think we should look at Shostakovich's music as some sort of "coded protest." Those sorts of ideas MAY been Shostakovich's intention -- to a greater or lesser degree, at different times, with different compositions. But Shostakovich's music is so many-sided and interesting that it transcends any interpretation that tries to reduce it to political statements. At times, it is that. But it is also MUCH more than that.
> 
> Also, I must say that it feels strange responding to someone who has chosen *Zhdanov* as their forum name. It's very odd choice, given the fact that Zhdanov was responsible for _persecuting_ composers -- including Shostakovich -- in the name of "anti-formalism."


Yeah. Personally, I've_ hdanov._


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Yeah. Personally, I've_ hdanov._


Ow. That's so bad that it's good.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

JACE said:


> Ow. That's so bad that it's good.


That's what my mom said when she first laid eyes on me. I picked up the English right out of the womb.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

JACE said:


> I disagree. Any reader should be aware of the controversy that surrounds the book before they begin reading it. But I still think it's worth reading. DSCH's son Maksim has said that it is "in essence" true. Others, such as Rostropovich, have also said as much.


"In essence true," whatever that is supposed to mean, when applied to what was alleged to be the transcribed words of the composer, is not a ringing endorsement! Truth is not at issue, authenticity is. An extremely strong case for fraud was made within a year of Testimony's publication. Volkov claims to have the original shorthand transcription of his conversations with the composer. He could have answered all of his detractor's charges by simply releasing it when they asked for proof. That he didn't and doesn't seals the case for me.

So, before reading Testimony, one should definitely read Laurel Fay's "Volkov Versus Shostakovich: Whose Testimony" and a follow-up essay, both published in Malcolm Brown's _A Shostakovich Casebook_.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

sbmonty said:


> I spent the weekend visiting family, reading "The Noise of Time" and listening to Shostakovich string quartets, the piano quintet and the amazing Piano trio no. 2. It was a great weekend. I think I'll read "Testimony" next.


Check out the Fourth Symphony, if you haven't already.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

sbmonty said:


> I read "The Nose" a few months ago. Quite a story. Much more entertaining than I thought it could be. Haven't heard the opera yet.


Long live _Cyrano de Bergerac_---a "noseworthy" story.


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

I humbly submit this for inclusion in your fine weekend:


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

sbmonty said:


> I have Petrenko/RLPO and Haitink/LPO for No. 4. Your favourite Shostakovich symphony I presume?


I have Haitink as well, but I find Jarvi spellbinding.


----------

